# Need SUBS INDIANAPOLIS



## ARW

We plow big warehouses, not small stuff. The trucks back drag and crum, we have backhoes and loaders to carry the snow. Long hours and plenty of work. I pay every week.
I have over 100 pieces and would like only 20 more! 
Call ARW Trucking, Inc.
317-535-4487
Thanks Alan


----------



## Kopetsky11

well what a small world alan, looks like im gonna be seeing a lot of you this winter! good luck to you guys and i will be in contact with you soon

Adam Kopetsky


----------



## RLTimbs

ARW;635963 said:


> We plow big warehouses, not small stuff. The trucks back drag and crum, we have backhoes and loaders to carry the snow. Long hours and plenty of work. I pay every week.
> I have over 100 pieces and would like only 20 more!
> Call ARW Trucking, Inc.
> 317-535-4487
> Thanks Alan


I'll let a couple of my buddies know about this post.

If you happen to have anything an ATV can handle.. LMK


----------



## EPPSLLC

I will be up there when there are big storms


----------



## payton

Kopetsky11;672882 said:


> well what a small world alan, looks like im gonna be seeing a lot of you this winter! good luck to you guys and i will be in contact with you soon
> 
> Adam Kopetsky


wow lookie there everyones getting on board from indy now.. i can only assume this is lauras relations


----------



## Kopetsky11

you bet! Are you guys booked up this year? hiring any subs? If so what areas do you take care of? Adam Kopetsky


----------



## payton

this year looks to be pretty decently booked. were expanding out all directions. weve got work from the airport area up to carmel and down to greenwood and everywhere inbetween.

payton


----------



## EPPSLLC

I'll give you all a call when im in town


----------



## mullis56

What number you have?


----------



## EPPSLLC

I'm just gonna go thru the phone book lol jk jk .. ..I was joking but if i do see a big storm coming that is going to miss us i will be coming up there . .. . Im originally from indy so my dad still lives up there . . . If any one needs help just let me know . . .I have an 01 f-350 with a 7 1/2 blade and a snow ex 1075 salter . . .


----------



## Kopetsky11

I am on the south side of indy and if ANYONE needs some extra help give me a call at (317) 625-6201 

Adam Kopetsky


----------



## mike111

I have 3 trucks with 7.50 ft plows and one bed salter southside of indianapolis mike 3173839159 or 3173412524


----------



## Rangerman

If anybody in indy is looking for a job weve got a truck with ur name on it over here on the westside


----------



## Timm

*service*

Parrish Group LLC
317.859.0934
Serving Indianapolis , greenwood & Surrounding areas
plowing and spreading, commercial & Residentl
equpiment
*2008 F450 9.6 boss Vplow with boss spreader
2007 F350 9.6 Boss Vplow with meyer spreader
2000 chevy dump bed with staright plow and snowway spreader
2007 Montanna D49 front loader with 12 push box
2008 Montanna D28 front loader
2000 TCM artigulating front loader
3- John deer 18 horse snow blowers*
Parent companies http://www.trinityrecycling.us http://www.Parrishwaste.com


----------



## kipcom

We can have ALL the equipment and contracts you can mention in -1- looooong sentence, if you dont have any "snow" or "ice" in your service area then all we have is a bunch of worthless equipment ....its like having a plow truck & salter in southern Florida.

For Sale :::::>>>>> everything I wont need this winter ( almost everything so far )

Help Wanted :::::> NOT  No snow,,,,No help needed

Dear Mr. New President Obama, Im going to need a Snow Services BAIL OUT payup
Im thinking about 5 Billion should cover our employee salaries, MY BONUS, oh ya and the loss of income due to NO Snow in my service area. I would also like to request at this time a small government Grant for 50 million to research the reason we do not get snow in this area anymore.

Have a nice day !!!! Im going to a 5-star resort in the Bahamas for our company meet'n


----------



## Indy

WE are going to the Bahama's for our Indy snow status meeting


----------



## skidoo08

I'm going to go be a weatherman.....Where else can you miss forcast so bad and keep your job and get paid well also????


----------



## EPPSLLC

there are three people in this world that can lie and keep their job 

1. Lawyers
2. Politicians
3. Weathermen


----------



## Budsoda

I have a 1 ton dually with a blizzard 810 plow.... I'm looking for work... I live a little north of Indy
call me 765-210-1373 ...and put me to work


----------



## mullis56

Budsoda - will work for you with signs to work for others on his truck. He will only anwser phone when he wants to work. He stood a guy up I know a few years back he had a property to plow and did it a few times and then got a call to plow and anwsered phone and then never showed!!! Not first hand experience but I've heard!


----------



## Indy

Funny,,,,,,2-4" looks EXACTLY like Concrete!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## mullis56

Yes i know!


----------



## Budsoda

Well the jack a__ i was working for would call me and tell me to come and plow.. so i show up and start plowing and then a 1/2 hour later 3 more truck show up too... so I would plow snow for 1 1/2 f that.. I need to make money.. so I'm not going to work just for a 1 1/2 pay ...when i could have got 3 or 4 hours of work ....so i was done with him because he had to many truck hired on.....and i want to fine a company that i can get 4 or 5 hours of work with pre 2"- 4" of snow fall.

PS: IF YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME... CALL ME AND WE WILL MEET SOMEWHERE AND TALK ABOUT.... AND DON'T TALK YOUR BS IN HERE...I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU THINK YOU ARE........PUNK


----------



## JasonL

Budsoda;715002 said:


> Well the jack a__ i was working for would call me and tell me to come and plow.. so i show up and start plowing and then a 1/2 hour later 3 more truck show up too... so I would plow snow for 1 1/2 f that.. I need to make money.. so I'm not going to work just for a 1 1/2 pay ...when i could have got 3 or 4 hours of work ....so i was done with him because he had to many truck hired on.....and i want to fine a company that i can get 4 or 5 hours of work with pre 2"- 4" of snow fall.


----------



## ARW

*No snow?*

I guess I screwed up saying we have plenty of work. I should say when it snows 2" or more we have plenty of work. I feel bad for central Indiana plowers. I think we need to move I-70 100 miles south. The weather people always use that as a landmark and the storms always go way north. 
Cross your fingers and how's that global warming crap going?

On the positive side no cutting edges are wearing out, plows should be rust free and our wife's cannot say we are gone too much during the winter. I never liked her anyway. 
For the love of God let it snow A LOT!!!!

Alan


----------



## CHCSnowman

ARW;718098 said:


> I guess I screwed up saying we have plenty of work. I should say when it snows 2" or more we have plenty of work. I feel bad for central Indiana plowers. I think we need to move I-70 100 miles south. The weather people always use that as a landmark and the storms always go way north.
> Cross your fingers and how's that global warming crap going?
> 
> On the positive side no cutting edges are wearing out, plows should be rust free and our wife's cannot say we are gone too much during the winter. I never liked her anyway.
> For the love of God let it snow A LOT!!!!
> 
> Alan


Alan....Do you guys do part of a retirement home near 10th & Raceway Road near Avon?
I plow part of that place and thought I seen a truck doing the other part that said ARW. I was just curious if that was you guys.


----------



## kipcom

Wow...tough call on this last 1.7" snow. I had to make a judgement call on who goes and who stays,,,,best thing I did was to start calling the customers and wow did that work out....80% said YES, please come clean our lots and roads. Not alot of work but compared to what we have so far this season,,,,"nobody" complained :realmad:

As for the "subs" that didnt get called out for work....thats the roll of the dice in this business..sometimes you get it &&&&& sometimes you dont.


----------



## mullis56

KIPCOM - we did same thing. All but 1 PM said yes.


----------



## mullis56

Budsoda;715002 said:


> Well the jack a__ i was working for would call me and tell me to come and plow.. so i show up and start plowing and then a 1/2 hour later 3 more truck show up too... so I would plow snow for 1 1/2 f that.. I need to make money.. so I'm not going to work just for a 1 1/2 pay ...when i could have got 3 or 4 hours of work ....so i was done with him because he had to many truck hired on.....and i want to fine a company that i can get 4 or 5 hours of work with pre 2"- 4" of snow fall.
> 
> PS: IF YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME... CALL ME AND WE WILL MEET SOMEWHERE AND TALK ABOUT.... AND DON'T TALK YOUR BS IN HERE...I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU THINK YOU ARE........PUNK


Don't threaten me, you don't know me! I just know a guy you used to work for, and was stating what he stated. I do know that with 2" of snow 4-5 hours of work ain't going to happen at too many companies, good luck finding work. We are covered and oh yeah it needs to snow.


----------



## payton

all i gotta say is ill be your huckleberry.. 

and yes with a slim amount of snow work is thin.. we did what we could to get our subds as many hours as possible. didnt make any one rich but every lil bit helps out.

pay(lets it snow let it snow)ton


----------



## ARW

*CHC Snowman*

No that was not us at 10th and Raceway. We do warehouses close to the Airport. I just like the big commerical stuff. Hope to see you out if and when the snow falls.


----------



## kipcom

UT....Ohhhh Randy is already calling out the snow gods !!!!!! Sunday nite into MOnday.


----------



## skidoo08

Lets hope he gets it right.....


----------



## CHCSnowman

Hey Kip! How you been doing? Sure hope the Snow Gods listen...


----------



## snowandgo

EPPSLLC;711223 said:


> there are three people in this world that can lie and keep their job
> 
> 1. Lawyers
> 2. Politicians
> 3. Weathermen


you forgot cops.


----------



## kipcom

Hi Randy ! Was doing great until Dec 16th >>> I had the BIG one ! Ya Heart Attack, kinda knocked me on my butt so to speak... Doc got me all fixed up and now doing my recovery back to a healthy way of life.

FYI to all of you working in the cold weather: I am a retired firefighter / EMT and if not for that training :::: I most likely would not be typing this message :::: DO NOT ignore chest pains !!! this is extremly important when working out in the cold weather, this puts alot of extra stress on your heart ( what happened to me ) I had just finished a small daycare account << Plow, shovel, salting >> when my symptoms occured. I called 911 asap !! saved my life for sure.

Take care of yourself...and....DO NOT ignore chest pains !!


----------



## Indy

kipcom;728824 said:


> Hi Randy ! Was doing great until Dec 16th >>> I had the BIG one ! Ya Heart Attack, kinda knocked me on my butt so to speak... Doc got me all fixed up and now doing my recovery back to a healthy way of life.
> 
> FYI to all of you working in the cold weather: I am a retired firefighter / EMT and if not for that training :::: I most likely would not be typing this message :::: DO NOT ignore chest pains !!! this is extremly important when working out in the cold weather, this puts alot of extra stress on your heart ( what happened to me ) I had just finished a small daycare account << Plow, shovel, salting >> when my symptoms occured. I called 911 asap !! saved my life for sure.
> 
> Take care of yourself...and....DO NOT ignore chest pains !!


Glad your on the mend, thanks for the post.!!:salute:


----------



## CHCSnowman

Man Kip...glad to hear you are ok buddy! Take care of yourself. You are like me and have people who need you well, let me know if I can help you out in anyway 


I have a friend who works with us in construction, he is about 45. He was on vacation and headed to Branson in a big RV. He started sweating really bad while driving down interstate so he pulled over and he said the hot flash went away...so he started on down the road and about a mile down the road he started sweating again, said he was soaked! He hit the exit and low and behold there was a HOSPITAL sign, he zipped in and 3 hours later was having a triple bypass. He had been having a heart attack for 30-45 minutes and didnt know it.

Me and my Dr. have been going around and around. She wants me one SIMVASTATIN for cholesterol...I told her she is nuts, she said I am in denial.....lol, I figure with my lifestyle I better listen to her. I hate getting old....but it beats the alternative 

Take Care of yourself Kip! Hope you get to feeling well........I guess you quit smoking?? I need too.

Randy


----------



## kipcom

Do as the doctor says..... 

My Docs have me on Lipitor for my cholesterol(sp) and a handful of other meds. I am on my way to quiting smoking 

I had -5- stents put in my heart so I have to behave now LOL !!!! SOOOOOoooo
dont deny the facts...yes we are getting older, BUT we are not OLD Yet !! I had a great time misbehaving...now its down to business time.

Sorry ARW...didnt mean to hi-jack your thread xysport


----------



## ARW

*All Indy Plowes*

It's all good Kipcom.

I hope everyone made good money and had little to no problems this event.
The way I look at business we are not in competition against each other we have to help all.
We have everything else against us so we have to stick together. I had 8 other company's call me for more equipment, plows and mechanical problems. We were happy to help them all. If anyone needs anything just call glad to help.

Best of luck to all.

Alan
317-753-4944


----------

